# Pistons vs Lakers



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

People who demand clean standup comedy and clean thread titles are not creeps. Sure bill Cosby being overly clean and demanding other comedians fall in line might of foreshadowed what type of person he was, but anyways we play the Pistons today.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mychal Thompson said we need to watch out for Reggie Jackson because he's capable of putting up 30 & 12 on any given night. What? Has he ever had even one game like that?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bing Crosbv doesn't understand why we're talking about Bill Cosby.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Eddie Murphy- Bill Cosby and Richard Pryor - YouTube


Ron is bill Cosby, you're eddie Murphy and I'm Richard Pryor. 

Two feet Meeks in the game!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Ron is bill Cosby, you're eddie Murphy and I'm Richard Pryor.
> 
> Two feet Meeks in the game!


Now because of that video when Ron PMs me Im going to read his PM in that Eddie Murphy impersonating bill Cosby voice.

Drummond is molesting us!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Davis with the lakers defensive play of the year negatated by a dubious foul call.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The fact I posted a gigantic Bing picture and got froze out is driving me insane.

I'm fucking going to bed. To hell with you guys.

By the way, if so and so is Bill Cosby, and the other guy is Charlie Murphy, then I'm Bing Crosby man.

I'm fucking Bing Crosby.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> The fact I posted a gigantic Bing picture and got froze out is driving me insane.
> 
> I'm fucking going to bed. To hell with you guys.
> 
> ...


How did you say fuck and it wasn't edited automatically? Does Ron know about this?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Basel said:


> Mychal Thompson said we need to watch out for Reggie Jackson because he's capable of putting up 30 & 12 on any given night. What? Has he ever had even one game like that?


Just tuned in, but Reggie has been frustrating for us so far. He's pretty inefficient, and the offense doesn't run as smoothly, but hopefully once he gets more adjusted things get better. 30 and 12 is a joke, though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> How did you say fuck and it wasn't edited automatically? Does Ron know about this?


Woah!!!!
@Bubbles are you seeing this??? Is this appropriate language?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Basel said:


> Mychal Thompson said we need to watch out for Reggie Jackson because he's capable of putting up 30 & 12 on any given night. What? Has he ever had even one game like that?



Wasn't he averaging like 20 and 8 for the first month of the season? 30 and 12 against the Lakers is definitely not out of the question.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think I've said this recently, but post all star game I'm enjoying this team. They're busting their ass out there and not getting blown out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Woah!!!!
> 
> @Bubbles are you seeing this??? Is this appropriate language?


I changed the rules...because I can.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> I changed the rules...because I can.


Lmao. Meanwhile I'm getting these warnings for asking "who would you rather bang?"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron will be Ron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win. Sorry fellas.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers win and we can say fuck on bbb.net. Today was a good fucking day. 

#FuckYoHashtagSancho #HaveACokeSmile #ShutTheFuckUp


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok. Let's lose 10 in a row now... 








Fuck


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Next fucking game is a must fucking lose...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Next fucking game is a must fucking lose...


If we lose to the Knicks, that's just embarrassing. Losing isn't going to help us get the worst record in the league. Beat the Knicks.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...great gamethread

btw I want as much leeway as Jamel when it comes to teasing Ron!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Go Coach Fisher!!! Go Zen Master!!!

There....Im rooting for "Lakers"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> lol...great gamethread
> 
> btw I want as much leeway as Jamel when it comes to teasing Ron!


Careful...






Guess who is Duncan and who is Crawford on this board?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*THE LAKERS HAVE SWEPT THE PISTONS!!! WE SWEPT A TEAM!*

And the east sucks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> *THE LAKERS HAVE SWEPT THE PISTONS!!! WE SWEPT A TEAM!*
> 
> And the east sucks


 @bball2223 @ChrisWoj


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I've waited 11 years to post this.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Guess who is Duncan and who is Crawford on this board?


I'm just here so I wont get fined


----------

